# I really love EN World.



## firesnakearies (May 19, 2010)

I just want to say, I adore this place.  This is an amazing site, and wonderful forums.  The community here is the best I've ever seen on the Internet of any sort whatsoever.  I love all of the brilliant ideas that people post here, the wonderful discussions, the intelligence, the creativity, the helpfulness, and the civility.  The moderators seem to do a fantastic job, and the caliber of the regular posters is just really impressive on a consistent basis.

Especially given the general degradation of much of the rest of the Internet, _particularly gaming-related sites_, the quality of discourse here is a true delight.

I really appreciate EN World, and the people who make it so awesome.  Thank you for being the very best online forum site and community for D&D-lovers like me in the world.


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 19, 2010)

Agreed, and. . . nice!

If not for the (IMO, unnecessary) sideswipe at other gaming forums, that is. Kinda brought the tone down, bro. 

 But anyway, I would say there are some other good ones out there. OK, not a ton. But then, the number of those not gathering dust isn't huge either, so. . .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2010)

I'm in agreement here as well, and I have to say that the backhanded swipe isn't totally undeserved.

I used to post regularly at several sites, but ENWorld is about it now- at least for RPG sites, that is.

For some, it was the uncivil atmosphere that drove me away.  For others, it was the extremely slow pace- I'd post there and here, and a thread here would be on its 5th page before the other thread got a 5th response.  The sites were nice and so were the people...but waiting for replies was like watching someone pour molasses on Pluto.

Simply put, ENWorld is kind of my "gold standard" for RPG websites.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 19, 2010)

I agree, as long as you don't think about this too much:

EN World + Circvs Maximvs = those other gaming-related sites



Sorry. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## vagabundo (May 19, 2010)

jaerdaph said:


> I agree, as long as you don't think about this too much:
> 
> EN World + Circvs Maximvs = those other gaming-related sites
> 
> ...




The Dark Half...


----------



## weem (May 19, 2010)

/agree

I expressed a similar sentiment recently 

This community knows the game(s) better than any other I have been (and am still) a part of, and they have a deep connection and love for it as well. Things can get heated here, but rarely out of hand - and that just demonstrates the passion for the game here.

As I said recently, when I talk to people who play D&D but are not already here, I tell them "If you want to talk about the game online, you need to be at EN World".

This is the place to be


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 19, 2010)

Agreed.  It's a nice diversion from other hack'n'slash sites out there.  I even think ENW stands heads and shoulders above most sites of its size or larger in general, not just RPG sites.

Kudos to Russ and all the mods, as well as the whole community who keep it generally civil, fun and informative.   Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2010)

I'd like to add that I love EN World too!


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2010)

Oh, and unlike a lot of forums I've seen (more video game ones) there's much, much less spam offering such great deals on Nike's or whatever crap they're peddling.

Great job.

Oh and for this thread I thought of this video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFgkjMRvtng"]YouTube- Group Hug[/ame]


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 19, 2010)

jaerdaph said:


> I agree, as long as you don't think about this too much:
> 
> EN World + Circvs Maximvs = those other gaming-related sites
> 
> ...




Why?  It's true.

ENWorld is so awesome, it manages to make up for the fact of CM's existence.  A hard feat to pull off.


----------



## darjr (May 20, 2010)

I choose to not believe in CM.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Oh, and unlike a lot of forums I've seen (more video game ones) there's much, much less spam offering such great deals on Nike's or whatever crap they're peddling.





Psst!

I can get you a great deal on Nikes!


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2010)

Suh-weet. Let me send you all my personal information first though, I really want those shoes...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2010)

This place is indeed awesome. And I learn a lot all the time!

Like how to get deals on Nikes! Don't hog them all, guys!


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Like how to get deals on Nikes! Don't hog them all, guys!




No promises...


----------



## weem (May 22, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I'd like to add that I love EN World too!




I should hope so @_*Morrus*_: (quick test).


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2010)

weem said:


> I should hope so @_*Morrus*_: (quick test).




I'd give you XP, @_*weem*_:, but I'm afriad that if you get any more the boards might explode!


----------



## weem (May 23, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I'd give you XP, @_*weem*_:, but I'm afriad that if you get any more the boards might explode!




Haha 

Well, it's a good thing XP has to be spread around - I can't even count the times I have seen "I would give you XP, but I guess I gave you some already" this last week or so.

Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I think this is the most xp lines i have seen in a post (though I don't read everything here)...


----------



## darjr (May 23, 2010)

Unholy cow!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 23, 2010)

weem said:


> Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I think this is the most xp lines i have seen in a post (though I don't read everything here)...




That's what you get for generally being helpful, you bastard!


----------

